# ruptured salivary gland



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

We have a doe that has a ruptured salivary glad. The left side of her jaw/neck area was so filled with fluid she was having trouble eating. It filled up like that within a week. We took her to the vet he drew fluid out and it looked like clear fluid with a tent of yellow. She was in with some aggressive horned does and I think one of them hit her just right. He also said that he wasn’t sure on how to keep it from filling up again. Any suggestions? She always gives us good babies and has 3 kids that are almost 2 mo. Old. I would hate to sell her but if I can’t get the fluid under control I will have to when her babies get weaned. Thanks for any ideas!
Anna


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Well. I have read some things on this because I thought our goat had a little salivary tumor. I will try to find out what place or site I read. I suppose it possible that she got hit and caused a problem but apparently a lack of mineral balance can cause calcified tumors in salivary gland.. may be partly too much calcium with out the other minerals of phosphorus, potassium, & magnesium to help the body absorb the calcium. I will try to find the information link for you on this. I think it can be quite a serious thing for a goat to have a dysfunctional salivary gland as they need it for cud.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I searched around and found instances were a ruptured salivary gland was surgically removed in dogs. Apparently, both healed without problems. But, the only ones I see in livestock were thoroughly examined at "post mortem". So, I guess it's a matter of "is she livestock or pet", and can you afford the surgery?


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

I will try to post a picture of it. Was wondering it is blocked or ruptured. if it is blocked could I give him a mineral drench or something so it would help absorb calcium that could be blocking it? (Our vet said ruptured but just in case he is wrong)


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Is you vet a "good" one? I guess I mean...livestock vet? It would be helpful to have a pic...and you are sure it's not "bottle jaw"?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes.. love to see a pic...

Is there any other vets around... that you can call and ask questions about this?
Say that you went to a vet ...but they don't know much about it....


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

I will try to post one Monday. Our vet use to raise goats and now raises sheep so he knows what he is talking about. I think I am just hoping he is wrong and it is blocked vs ruptured. It sounds like a better outcome. Can a ruptures salivary gland heal itself?


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Lets hope it is clogged and not ruptured and in that case;. I think you would have to be massaging it frequently which is quite painful. And then add something in her diet to help absorb the calcified tumor. I do wonder how lemon peels and actually the whole lemon would do to help. Our goats will eat these in small amounts once in a while. In people they have an alkali effect to help control acidosis and can prevent kidney stones from forming. I am not sure about goats as they are more acidic naturally. I wonder if she would eat a slice of fresh lemon? This is a guess on my part. Apples may help to bring potassium and phosphorus levels up too. If you give apples or anything be sure it is small amounts and in tiny pieces as she may have hard time chewing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hug:


----------



## drdave (May 6, 2013)

In humans cysts can be exteriorized by incising and sewing the skin to the cyst lining. This creates a sinus allowing drainage. We don't do this on the face of people but in a goat it should not be a big problem. In a human I would resect the gland but this would require a very sophisticated vet OR and would be quite expensive. In the past I would work with a local vet friend who gave anesthesia and I did fairly sophisticated operations for free just because I love animals. Cysts and abscesses drain through the path of least resistance. If an obstructed duct is no longer occluded then the sinus will tend to heal. David F. Crowder, M. D., G. L. (Goat lover)


----------

